# Big Baby Beast RBA on V8 battery



## SarChasm (13/7/17)

Hi all

So I'm currently using the V8 kit but having tried the same flavour in my buddy's vape, I can't help but feel like I'm not getting as much flavour as I should be getting. I'm using the 0.15 res M2 coils.

My question is would the stick V8 battery be enough to power the RBA coils effectively?
I'm looking for a (somewhat) cheap flavour solution in the interim while I wait two months for the Battlestar I ordered to land.


Secondly, how is the flavour of the RBA compared to a conventional RTA, something like a Troll?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (13/7/17)

The installed spaced claptons that come in the RBA are very very nice. i have had that tank for 6 months and i still have them in. even though i only use that tank once or twice a month.


----------



## TheV (13/7/17)

The V8 handles the RBA beautifully as long as you build it right. I have mine running SS316 @ 0.15 and it is very nice. Flavor is not as great as my RDA (obviously) but the 5ml capacity is great for mobility.

NOTE! It seems to be a common issue for the RBA to short out on the base. I had to grind mine down to get it to work properly. Just a heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (13/7/17)

Also, forgot to mention this, but if you don't already have the RBA then maybe getting an RTA is a better solution.
I'm using it because it was part of my kit.
If you have to buy it you also have to buy the glass.
I would rather buy an RTA (maybe even from the classifieds here) if I had to spend money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (13/7/17)

TheV said:


> The V8 handles the RBA beautifully as long as you build it right. I have mine running SS316 @ 0.15 and it is very nice. Flavor is not as great as my RDA (obviously) but the 5ml capacity is great for mobility.
> 
> NOTE! It seems to be a coming issue for the RBA to short out on the base. I had to grind mine down to get it to work properly. Just a heads up



Which gauge SS did you use?
Do you have a few pics of the coils?


----------



## TheV (13/7/17)

26ga. Currently running contact coils:




I've built some spaced coils for the next run (these were built for a Hadaly though but same same):




The spaced coils are working beautifully on the Peerless:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (13/7/17)

I wouldn't suggest the rba section.. it's small, leaks, and is an absolute pain in the ass to build and wick on


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

@SarChasm, so how is this working out for you?


----------



## SarChasm (15/7/17)

TheV said:


> @SarChasm, so how is this working out for you?



Hey man, I got the RBA installed Thursday evening.
Must say, so far, quite a big step up in terms of flavour and clouds. Quite pleasantly surprised 

I do also see how small the deck is as mentioned above, but I'm still learning so I'll deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

SarChasm said:


> Hey man, I got the RBA installed Thursday evening.
> Must say, so far, quite a big step up in terms of flavour and clouds. Quite pleasantly surprised
> 
> I do also see how small the deck is as mentioned above, but I'm still learning so I'll deal.


Nice! It is a decent upgrade over the stock coils for sure. And that Big Baby Beast is just a pleasure in terms of capacity, airflow and fill port so awesome that you get to keep on using it.

Are you running the coils that come preinstalled in the RBA?


----------



## SarChasm (15/7/17)

TheV said:


> Nice! It is a decent upgrade over the stock coils for sure. And that Big Baby Beast is just a pleasure in terms of capacity, airflow and fill port so awesome that you get to keep on using it.
> 
> Are you running the coils that come preinstalled in the RBA?



Using those coils yeah, my buddy wicked it with cotton from a black/green bag, think it's called Streaky something.
I think he did a pretty good job with the wicking, since Thursday I haven't had any leaks. Stick battery always dry when I pick it up.


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

SarChasm said:


> Using those coils yeah, my buddy wicked it with cotton from a black/green bag, think it's called Streaky something.
> I think he did a pretty good job with the wicking, since Thursday I haven't had any leaks. Stick battery always dry when I pick it up.


Sounds good. Did you get an ohm reading on the build?


----------



## SarChasm (15/7/17)

TheV said:


> Sounds good. Did you get an ohm reading on the build?



Nope, should I have?


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

SarChasm said:


> Nope, should I have?


It is always good to know. Next time you see a friend with a proper mod (while you are still waiting for yours) just pop your beast on there and get an ohm reading.
The first concern is safety, you don't want it to go too low. I do believe the stick has protection mechanisms but its always better to know what you are working with.
Secondly, considering you are running on the stick and you don't have any control you might want to get an idea of what wattage you are vaping at.
I believe the stick starts at 4.2V and drops down to 3.4V.
That means at 4.2V if you have a 0.15ohm coil in there you will be pulling 28A and outputting 118W
It will drop down to 3.4V pulling 22.5A and outputting 77W
I try to keep my builds between 0.15ohm and 0.2ohm for the stick.
I currently have the Ammit 25 at 0.16ohm and it hits so nice on the stick.


----------



## SarChasm (17/7/17)

TheV said:


> It is always good to know. Next time you see a friend with a proper mod (while you are still waiting for yours) just pop your beast on there and get an ohm reading.
> The first concern is safety, you don't want it to go too low. I do believe the stick has protection mechanisms but its always better to know what you are working with.
> Secondly, considering you are running on the stick and you don't have any control you might want to get an idea of what wattage you are vaping at.
> I believe the stick starts at 4.2V and drops down to 3.4V.
> ...



Hey man, I checked the back of the box of the RBA, says it's a 0.3ohm clapton.


----------



## TheV (17/7/17)

SarChasm said:


> Hey man, I checked the back of the box of the RBA, says it's a 0.3ohm clapton.


Cool. I actually cleaned out my RBA over the weekend and put those coils in and did a test fire. Indeed, it comes out to 0.3ohm
How are you enjoying the RBA?
I picked up a Ammit 25 on Saturday so will likely have to get rid of one of my big baby beast tanks.


----------



## SarChasm (17/7/17)

TheV said:


> Cool. I actually cleaned out my RBA over the weekend and put those coils in and did a test fire. Indeed, it comes out to 0.3ohm
> How are you enjoying the RBA?
> I picked up a Ammit 25 on Saturday so will likely have to get rid of one of my big baby beast tanks.



Flavour is way better than the M2's.
Some hits are more flavourful than others, but I suppose that's due to the fact that I can't control wattage.
Luckily no dry hits as yet


----------



## TheV (17/7/17)

SarChasm said:


> Flavour is way better than the M2's.
> Some hits are more flavourful than others, but I suppose that's due to the fact that I can't control wattage.
> Luckily no dry hits as yet


Nice. Sounding very positive. And soon you will get to rebuild it yourself. That is where the real fun (and frustration) starts


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/7/17)

I think I'm the only one that prefers the bought coils in the smok. I have tried both and to me the stock coils make better flavour which I think could be cause they are vertical . although they don't really last long .

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (17/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think I'm the only one that prefers the bought coils in the smok. I have tried both and to me the stock coils make better flavour which I think could be cause they are vertical . although they don't really last long .


Absolutely nothing wrong with having a personal preference. I myself am a bit of a fan of the M2 0.15 coils on the Stick. It is such a good match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

